# Οι ωραιότεροι (;) μαθηματικοί τύποι



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

The World's Most Beautiful Equations

Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι λείπουν και κανά-δυο πιο απλές και κοινές και γνωστές και βασικές εξισώσεις των μαθηματικών κυρίως, αλλά και της φυσικής, αλλά γούστα είναι αυτά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 18, 2015)

Κι εμένα μού έρχονται μερικά στο μυαλό, αλλά μάλλον σκεφτόμαστε σπουδαιότητα-χρησιμότητα παρά το υποκειμενικό της ομορφιάς.


----------



## natandri (May 18, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι μάλλον με το κριτήριο της σπουδαιότητας - χρησιμότητας επιλέχτηκαν οι περισσότεροι. Αλλιώς, δε θα έλειπε ο κομψότατος
e[SUP]i[/SUP][SUP]π[/SUP] + 1 = 0
(Για περισσότερα, εδώ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2015)

Εξαίρετη παρατήρηση!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)

Μια που αρχίσαμε τις προσθήκες (όπου έκανε ήδη λιμιτάπ η natandri, βέβαια), να βάλουμε και το ότι «πάντα υπάρχει ένας πρώτος αριθμός μεταξύ n και 2n» — και την κομψή του απόδειξη: https://www3.nd.edu/~dgalvin1/pdf/bertrand.pdf


----------

